# Samsung Galaxy Y charging port problem



## shreymittal (Oct 28, 2012)

help me please guys !!!my 10-month old, Samsung galaxy y showing charging when not connected to charger..and not getting charge when connected it to computer via usb/data cable it isn't showing any notification...help me guys really worried!!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2012)

try a hard reset first.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 28, 2012)

^Thats what i was thinkin  if its not workin try changing the charger or get it repaired BTW you have 12 month warranty right?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 28, 2012)

@Sam:- have tried it and now its getting charge but when i pull out the charger pin its again showing charging and when i plug it back without the charger being ON its not showing charging..


----------

